# How to configure pf for three ISPs?



## wellwet (Dec 30, 2008)

Please help!
The problem is:

There are two NICs (rl0 and rl1). rl1 is for LAN. rl0 is for Internet. So I need to connect three ISPs in rl0. How to configure pf for this case?

Best regards!


----------



## misho (Jan 5, 2009)

*re:*

how this 3 ISP connections will be present on interface?

1. with vlan-s
2. with different IP-s

p.s. take care for loops with your uplinks


----------



## wellwet (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for reply!

We need three different IPs on rl0 but if it's too hardly to implement or it's too complex etc we also can add support for VLAN


----------

